# Unable to wake up



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

I have noticed that my numbness has reached a new low. I fear to say that I don't really get a reaction anymore when it comes to unfortunate events. I don't think I have the ability to fully understand this. I also see everything as a blank piece of paper, but I lack a working pen. I'm kind of afraid because I always ask myself "when will I wake up" because I feel like I am in a dream. Is this depression making this numbness so bad, or something else? I can't put my finger on it.


----------

